# Problem installing lsof



## MJennings (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi guys.. i'm getting this on installing lsof


```
[root@shells /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof]# make install clean
=> lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.SpringDaemons.com/stas/.
fetch: http://www.SpringDaemons.com/stas/lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ftp.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/sysutils/lsof/.
fetch: http://ftp.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/sysutils/lsof/lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/.
fetch: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/NEW/.
lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2                    100% of  462 kB  397 kBps
===>  Extracting for lsof-4.84A,5
=> MD5 Checksum OK for lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for lsof_4.84A.freebsd.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for lsof-4.84A,5
===>  Configuring for lsof-4.84A,5
!!!WARNING!!!  No kernel sources in /usr/src/sys or /sys
Creating ./lockf_owner.h from /kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: can't read /kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: ./lockf_owner.h creation failed (see 00FAQ)
===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ler@lerctr.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.84A.freebsd/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof.
```

I don't know how to install kernel source, i'm new to this, can someone tell me how?


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 11, 2010)

You could use csup(1):
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html
You could use svn, though you have to install and fiddle with it.
I think freebsd-update(8) is capable of pulling in the sources.  (I think adding Components "src/sys" to your freebsd-update.conf(5) would suffice)  This would probably be the simplest method.

Other methods:
you could wank around in sysinstall, and use that to pull the sources.
you could pull the files from the ftp server named "ssys.??", and then `# cat ssys.?? | tar zxvf - -C /some/path/name`
I'm sure there are some I'm missing here.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Other methods:
> you could wank around in sysinstall, and use that to pull the sources.



I know sysinstall is rather dirty but having a wank around it?!? :q


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2010)

No, *in* it (manual method).


----------



## aragon (Mar 11, 2010)

What's wrong with fstat(1)?


----------

